# Service Charging System



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm going out an a limb here and assuming you have asked a question.

11.8V on a battery that is being charged by a working alternator means the battery is bad. In my experience any car battery reading less than about 12.3 V is bad, or going to be bad soon. IIRC most of the auto parts places will replace the battery for free after buying it there.

If you have the motivation, it is possible a connection issue causing this too. Just let us know.


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes I have asked a question just didn't really ask it properly. So my apologies.

So the new thing that has happened is now the battery light stays on, voltage reads 11.9v and does not change but when it gets to 11.8v "Battery Saver Activate" lights up. My assumption is since the battery is not gaining any volts the alternator could be at fault? I have no aftermarket wiring of any sort so a parasitic electrical draw rules out of the equation.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

DSkidds92 said:


> voltage reads 11.9v and does not change but when it gets to 11.8v "Battery Saver Activate" lights up. My assumption is since the battery is not gaining any volts the alternator could be at fault?


Yes, you are probably right. It is possible you have a corroded or loose connection on the alternator, or a blown fuse. The thing about electrical issues there can be so many different failures.
That said, your alternator is probably bad. Have your battery load checked too. Also, do NOT install a new alternator and put in a battery that isn't charged. A charged battery should read at least 12.6-12.7 volts.


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

Well I did get a battery yesterday from advance auto Diehard Platinum AGM H7. The positive cable was giving me a hard time with connecting to the post. Every time I would tighten the cable to post it would somehow pop back up. Seems like the cable was twisted which i have no idea how. Once the battery was connected the volts stayed at 11.8 i thought great now its the alternator. Nope come to find out my aftermarket fog light wiring was causing a parasitic voltage draw.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

DSkidds92 said:


> come to find out my aftermarket fog light wiring was causing a parasitic voltage draw


Glad you found the issue.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

DSkidds92 said:


> heavy as hell


All car batteries are heavy. 

In the truck isn't that weird a place. Old Chrysler Sebring cars had the battery inside a hatch in the wheel well, toward the front. You had to take the front wheel off to easily change that one. And I did a battery change on a Buick Riviera (the FWD 3800 engine version) where the battery is under the back seat. You yank the seat bottom out and set it aside to change the battery.


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

Welp that was not the actual issue. It was the alternator too. So both battery and alternator went out the same time. How lucky is that 😆 even changed out the serpentine belt too, original belt is still intact and will be a back up. If you wanna know the process of alternator removal let me know. It's actually pretty easy


----------

